# Water softener, reverse osmosis, filtration, injection etc. vendors review



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Might just be the inflation caused by popularity or demand, but $290 for a 5-stage system I paid ~ $90 for? Look on ebay, much cheaper and from the same companies. I noticed the junk Home Depot sells went up in price too, and when I tried to replace the faucet, the "strength" parts of the ones at Home Depot are plastic while the rest is metal.

Do your homework.


----------



## dstorjoh (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks I was just planning on replacing these things.


----------

